# Mcafee blocking any new program install



## brett_dean (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a new Dell laptop with Mcafee security centre on XP sp3 and everytime I attempt to install new software I getted blocked with a message saying there is a generic trojan even when there isn't. How do I get around this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd consider the McAfee Removal Tool. :grin:


----------

